# One of those things...



## Protecar (Jul 29, 2008)

Hello all! Umm...seeing as I'm supposed to introduce myself I guess I should say something profound.  *chokes*  Eh, so maybe not so much, but I can say that this is the first forum dedicated to writing that I have tried to sign up for. I have been looking to plug myself into a community of supportive people who share the same interest I have, so I hope I have picked a good place.   Well, that's it for now I guess. *is so glad to get that awkward ice-breaking out of the way*


----------



## lilacstarflower (Jul 29, 2008)

you've definately picked a good place!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## bpastermack (Jul 29, 2008)

Welcome to the site.  I just joined yesterday and have already gotten some great advice, as well as some very stimulating conversation.  Have fun!


----------



## SparkyLT (Jul 29, 2008)

hey Protecar, hope you enjoy yourself.


----------



## Protecar (Jul 29, 2008)

That was pleasantly speedy for replies.  Thanks for the welcome! I will see about moseying around and getting familiar with how things work here.


----------



## Protecar (Jul 29, 2008)

Bleh, not even three posts in and I'm already goofing up. *winces*


----------



## Tiamat (Jul 29, 2008)

No worries, mate.  We'll forgive you this once because you're new.    Welcome!


----------



## Shinn (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi there and welcome to WF


----------



## Nickie (Jul 30, 2008)

Hello to you, and welcome to the forum.


Nickie


----------



## skywalker21 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi. Welcome to the forum. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## Gabriel Gray (Jul 30, 2008)

I was in the same boat buddy, welcome!


----------



## ohdear (Jul 30, 2008)

hi there Protecar...
you have found a good place.
I am only a newbie here but I have been on other sites and this is tops.
have fun


----------



## Sam (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome, Protecar.


----------



## Non Serviam (Jul 31, 2008)

[Dracula]
Velcome to zer forum.  Ve are alvays fery glad to meet fresh... blud.
[/Dracula]


----------



## Industrial (Aug 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forums.


----------

